# Slender VS Fat



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

let us settle this question, i have seen people saying, i wish it was skinnier or i wish it was fatter. Lately we have more and more such comments. So do you prefer your skyscrapers on the skinny side or do you like big foundations and you cannot lie?

For simplicity sake, let us choose the 350m-450m range:

so, in general, what 400m building looks the best, 25x25m, 40x40m, 80x80m?


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I like all kinds of skyscrapers as long as they look good and are tall, although I find I tend to not prefer the very wide ones (not that there have been a lot). I dig the skinny look of the supertalls of Billionaire's row, as well as the classy width of ESB and the new JPMorgan Headquarters.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer variety: a good mixture of heights, proportions, and architectural styles. Too much of one thing can become tiring, predictable, and/or insipid; even something that is, by itself, beautiful.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

fat not, the correct term is thick  
another thick building that I like a lot: roppongi hills
















Roppongi Hills - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

For me, medium > skinny > fat. Sorry @Zaz965


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

new york has a thick building that I like a lot: 55 water street  
















55 Water Street - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> For me, medium > skinny > fat. Sorry @Zaz965


gotta quote this comment out of context.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I would still consider 10:1 skinny.
None of the skyscrapers in Rotterdam are that skinny.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

a good example of massive building: conjunto nacional, são paulo, 100m










https://danielducci.com/david-libeskind-conjunto-nacional


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, @Khale_Xi, @Daniiif 
tokyo built some more thick buildings  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tokyo_Towers


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

european parliament, strasbourg  
it is short but it is thick
Aerial view of the European Parliament in Strasbourg by E[email protected]shanghai2010, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Dentsu headquarters tokyo is also thick 










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dentsu_Headquarters_Building,_at_Higashi-Shinbashi,_Minato,_Tokyo_%282019-01-01%29.jpg



















Dentsu to Sell Tokyo, Japan Office Tower to Hulic - Mingtiandi


Dentsu plans to sell its Tokyo headquarters to Japanese real estate developer Hulic for as much as $3 billion in a leaseback deal.




www.mingtiandi.com


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Some thick buildings in Tokyo and Japan in general have a specialty that I never saw in other countries: They are hollow inside. That is especially true for apartment buildings. So some of them might appeart thick, but actually they are thin buildings surrounding an open space. If you stand in front of such a building, you do not see that it has an open space. Japan has tons of them. The advantage is obvious. While the view from the interior windows is not great, street noise is reduced very much. So if apartments have bedrooms there, they can get fresh air without all that noise. 
















Source: Google Earth.


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

what about this is this slim or thick

















Willis Tower Green Projects | Willis Tower Planting


Learn about what Willis Tower has done to become a green establishment, including its landscaping details.




theskydeck.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

BenjaminBern said:


> what about this is this slim or thick
> 
> View attachment 3594211
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that the Sears Tower, original WTC, and other 60s-70s supertalls are very thick compared to most supertalls today.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

How about this thick and skinny skyscraper in Mexico City

*Ritz-Carlton Reforma, 243 mts.*

Thick Side









*Booking.com*

Skinny side



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jTu1vB









@rick_trips


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @ed500, @499towersofchina, @Daniiif, @little universe 
one more photo about the thick 55 water street 













55 Water Street - New York City


Discover 55 Water Street before on old maps Offices in New York City




newyorkbefore.com















https://marketplace.vts.com/building/55-water-street-new-york-ny-2


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what motivates I defending thick buildings: thick buildings provide a huge floor plate. so a thick and relatively tall building can compensate a huge skinny megatall that pillars occupy a huge area inside the floor plate


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

I Guess you like this one *Zaz965 *


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@UrbanImpact, roppongi hills tower has a bit larger area than 55 water street: 4 million square feet or 380,000 m2










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roppongi_Hills_Mori_Tower


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@UrbanImpact, new century global center chengdu has 1,760,000 m2 (18,900,000 sq ft)










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_buildings


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more thick building: jacob k javits federal building new york 
179m










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_K._Javits_Federal_Building


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@hlln 
Budapest One is thick, massive, bulky and gorgeous  
40m
















BUDAPEST | Projects & Construction


The Robinson pedestrian bridge, next to the Athletic Stadium: And the stadium:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Curwen (Feb 21, 2017)

De Rotterdam in Rotterdam (150m) is the thickest skyscraper I've seen IRL, and it's one of my favorites


----------



## PenangLion (Dec 12, 2017)

you'll certainly like this one. 
Berjaya Times Square in Kuala Lumpur. I visited it a few days ago. 
203 metres for both buildings, with a thick *19-storey shopping mall *under it. 
Total floor area is 7.5 million square feet, the largest in any skyscraper, ever.


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Swedbank/Hansapank headquarters Tallinn Estonia.
Wide side














thin side.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thera faria lima são paulo








source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo about thick Roppongi tower  
Roppongi Hills and Tokyo Tower, Tokyo by k 2288r102hn8r, on Flickr


----------

